# i3 3225 + hd4000 vs Celeron g540 + Geforce 210



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking to get a budget computer for some light usage and I am unsure which route to take here. Any insight would be much appreciated

basically, I am wondering whether i should get an Ivy bridge Core i3 3225 which has an HD4000
or
an Ivy Bridge g540 + an Asus Geforce 210

I wont be doing any heavy work on it. just average use.

So my question is, should i get the i3 and use the integrated HD4000 with the more powerful cpu, or would i be better off getting a cheaper processor and a dedicated video card?

thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the build is just for general use, integrated graphics is fine and possibly as good or better than a 210. I use i3 2120's for HTPC builds with absolutely no problems.


----------

